# Un iPad2 WiFi comme GPS



## Fred'X (23 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai découvert en parcourant ces pages que l'iPad version Wifi n'avait pas de puce GPS, ce que je trouve dommage mais bon, c'est comme ça.

En revanche je me demande s'il est possible de lui trouver une "puce d'appoint".

J'ai lu qu'une fois synchronisé avec un iphone il pouvait bénéficier de la géolocalisation du précieux, moyennant un temps de rafraichissement assez lent.

Autre solution qui vient perturber mes neurones : est-ce que le module "Tom-Tom" serait compatible avec un iPad ? Est-ce que certains propriétaires du fameux module et de l'iPad pourrait faire un p'tit test, m'est avis que ça pourrait être intéressant.

A moins qu'il n'existe quelque part un genre de module similaire à celui que l'on peut utiliser pour le transfert de photos, ça serait l'idéal.

Merci !


----------



## MisterDrako (23 Mai 2011)

As tu deja regardé ici :

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/61363/l_ipad_2_wifi_sait_utiliser_le_gps_de_l_iphone/


----------



## Fred'X (24 Mai 2011)

MisterDrako a dit:


> As tu deja regardé ici :
> 
> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/61363/l_ipad_2_wifi_sait_utiliser_le_gps_de_l_iphone/



Inutile de mettre des smileys si tu n'as pas lu mon post non-plus : 



> J'ai lu qu'une fois synchronisé avec un iphone il pouvait bénéficier de  la géolocalisation du précieux, moyennant un temps de rafraichissement  assez lent.


J'admets ne pas avoir cité (vu que je ne savais plus où je l'avais lu, je te remercie du lien, par ailleurs) mais je trouve mon résumé assez fidèle pour ne pas prendre une chasse non-plus.

Pour ceux que ça peut intéresser le kit Tom-Tom fonctionne avec l'iPad (pas de génération précisée) : http://www.frenchiphone.com/2010/05/11/exclu-ipad-navigon-et-tomtom-sur-lipad/


----------



## MisterDrako (24 Mai 2011)

Fred'X a dit:


> Inutile de mettre des smileys si tu n'as pas lu mon post non-plus :
> 
> J'admets ne pas avoir cité (vu que je ne savais plus où je l'avais lu, je te remercie du lien, par ailleurs) mais je trouve mon résumé assez fidèle pour *ne pas prendre une chasse non-plus.*
> 
> Pour ceux que ça peut intéresser le kit Tom-Tom fonctionne avec l'iPad (pas de génération précisée) : http://www.frenchiphone.com/2010/05/11/exclu-ipad-navigon-et-tomtom-sur-lipad/


quelle chasse ???

je ne fais que te faire part d'un lien au cas ou ....
sans sous entendu aucun....

voyons un peu les choses le plus simplement du monde et sans complications .....

ils sont trognons mes smileys non ?


----------

